# problem mit den resourcen



## eric (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo JavaME-Freunde,

ich versuche mich seit kurzem in JavaME und entwickle mit EclipseME, was auch soweit funktioniert. Ein kleines Problem stellen die Resourcen dar. Ich habe eine PNG-Datei in dem <project>/res abgelegt. Diese Datei wollte ich mit _Class.getResourceAsStream("/res/test.png")_ laden, aber ich bekomme immer _null_ zurück. Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben, woran es liegt.

Grüsse Eric


----------



## daLenz (3. Mai 2005)

ich glaube du musst den res ordner nicht angeben. also nur:


```
Class.getResourceAsStream("/test.png")
```


----------



## ervo (3. Mai 2005)

Es hat sich geklärt, ich habe den  res-ordner in das src-verzeichnis verschoben, und jetzt geht´s 
Es versundert mich nur, dass ich vorher das res-verzeichnis mit bei  den build-path-properties unter source mit angegeben hatte und es totzdem mit allen möglicnen pfadkombinationen nicht ging :-?

trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.

Güsse Eric


----------

